
ISP's top data hog gobbles 2.7TB of data in a month - aj
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/08/isps-top-data-hog-gobbles-27tb-of-data-in-a-month.ars
======
AlexMuir
That doesn't seem ridiculous - one full hard drive backup over the Internet.

~~~
aj
I think that Ars agrees with that. It's not that much but it still is if you
compare it with the normal average which is about 6-8 GB

------
growt
our hoster charges around 7 euros per TB (and I think they still make a cut).
So that would be 20 Eur this costumer is costing them (for a plan that is at
least 30 Eur), hardly newsworthy.

~~~
kierank
Server bandwidth pricing != Consumer internet access pricing.

~~~
growt
I know, but does the difference really justify the news? 2 TB isn't that much.

